# [RISOLTO]Glest installato ma comando inesistente

## Soulless6.3

Ho emerso glest(RTS open) qualche giorno fa, premetto che il pacchetto era masked(lo so che avrei dovuto scaricare i sorgenti dal sito ufficiale e compilarli ma sono troppo pigro e ci avrei sofferto sapendo che potevo installarli da emerge  :Very Happy:  ) ora però anche se l'installazione è andata a buon fine non riesco a trovare il gioco nei menù del kicker e se provo a scrivere glest nella riga di comando mi diche che il comando è inesistente(sia da root che da utante semplice).

Posso risolvere o devo per forza scaricare i sorgenti dal sito e compilarli manualmente?

(Ve lo chiedo non tanto per l'evento singolo(alla fin fine un pachcetto compilato manualmente non mi dà alcun problema) ma nel caso il fenomeno dovesse ripetersi.)

Grazie delle future risposte e felice anno nuovo(nel caso non dovessi rispondere entro dopodomani  :Wink:  )Last edited by Soulless6.3 on Mon Jan 21, 2008 6:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jisaw

Con un

```
equery files glest
```

puoi vedere i file che il pacchetto ha installato sulla tua macchina.

----------

## Scen

Controlla che il tuo utente appartenga al gruppo "games".

----------

## Onip

 *Soulless6.3 wrote:*   

> (lo so che avrei dovuto scaricare i sorgenti dal sito ufficiale e compilarli ma sono troppo pigro e ci avrei sofferto sapendo che potevo installarli da emerge  )

 

Niente di più sbagliato, gentoo è strutturata in modo tale che la via corretta di installare pacchetti è emerge, punto. Anche se un pacchetto è mascherato.

Per quanto riguarda il gioco quoto scen, aggiungi il tuo utente al gruppo games e vedrai che non ci sono problemi. Ah, per rendere effettiva la modifica ai gruppi devi fare logout\login

----------

## Soulless6.3

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Controlla che il tuo utente appartenga al gruppo "games".

 

Come si fa?(so creare un utente con tale gruppo ma non modificare un utente  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

----------

## !ico

 *Soulless6.3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come si fa?(so creare un utente con tale gruppo ma non modificare un utente  ).

 

```
#gpasswd -a utente games
```

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

altrimenti il vecchio metodo: apri il file /etc/group e modifichi  a manina i gruppi che devi modificare.

----------

## Soulless6.3

Ora però mi da quest'errore(credo sia questione di xorg).

```
soulless@localhost ~ $ glest

Exception: Couldn't set video mode 1024x768 (32bpp 0 stencil 16 depth-buffer). SDL Error is: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
```

----------

## Onip

Hai il 3d abilitato con i driver per la tua scheda?

prova a postare

```

$ glxinfo | grep direct

# eselect opengl list

```

Nota, per il secondo penso tu debba essere per forza root

----------

## Soulless6.3

```
soulless@localhost ~ $ glxinfo | grep direct

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

soulless@localhost ~ $ su

Password:

localhost soulless # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

```

----------

## darkmanPPT

ma stai usando XGL?

bene... 

nel caso posso già dirti che il problema è quello. anche io quando usavo XGL non mi partiva glest. 

tolto xgl, ha iniziato a girarmi.

cmq, c'era un comando per by-passare xgl (un programmino che installavi con emerge) e che, quindi, ti permetteva di giocare

..................

solo che non me lo ricordo più   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   (sorry)

----------

## Onip

@Soulless6.3

Non hai il direct rendering abilitato... per forza non parte. Devi sistemare quello prima. A seconda della scheda video che monti cerca nella documentazione la guida adatta.

----------

## Soulless6.3

 *Onip wrote:*   

> @Soulless6.3
> 
> Non hai il direct rendering abilitato... per forza non parte. Devi sistemare quello prima. A seconda della scheda video che monti cerca nella documentazione la guida adatta.

 

Ho provato ad attivarlo seguendo [url]questa guida[/url] ma la risposta a glxinfo | grep rendering è cambiata solo in:

```
localhost soulless # glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

```

----------

## Onip

che scheda monti e che driver utilizzi?

----------

## Soulless6.3

 *Onip wrote:*   

> che scheda monti e che driver utilizzi?

 

nVidia GeForce 2 MX/MX 400 64mb

I driver su xorg figurano come nv li ho scaricati con emerge.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

i driver nv non hanno accelerazione 3d, per averla a disposizione devi emergere nvidia-drivers e modificare la riga di xorg da nv a nvidia.

----------

## Onip

Segui questaguida.

A giudicare dal fatto che la tua scheda è piuttosto anzianotta gli ultimi stabili per te non funzionano. Secondo me la versione 71.86.01 dovrebbe andare, ma controlla sulla doc nel sito di nvidia.

Se quella funziona per la tua scheda ricordati di mascherare le versioni successive, altrimenti emerge ti proporrà sempre un upgrade non facendoti più funzionare X a dovere.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Onip wrote:*   

> A giudicare dal fatto che la tua scheda è piuttosto anzianotta gli ultimi stabili per te non funzionano. Secondo me la versione 71.86.01 dovrebbe andare, ma controlla sulla doc nel sito di nvidia.

 

per le schede video nVidia non più supportate dai driver ufficiali esistono i driver legacy e la versione esatta dell'ebuild è nvidia-drivers-96.43.01.

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Se quella funziona per la tua scheda ricordati di mascherare le versioni successive, altrimenti emerge ti proporrà sempre un upgrade non facendoti più funzionare X a dovere.

 

non è più così da un anno e passa, ora in automatico nvidia-drivers.eclass rileva la scheda video in base all' ID PCI e installa il driver corretto; quindi è sufficiente un semplice "emerge -av nvidia-drivers" e seguire le istruzioni indicate a video. nulla di più, nulla di meno.

----------

## Onip

@!equilibrium

mi hai raso al suolo   :Laughing:  . Meglio così, si impara sempre qualcosa...

p.s. complimenti ai devel per "il trucchetto"

----------

## Soulless6.3

Scusate il ritardo nella risposta ma mi si è bruciato l'alimentatore e ci ho messo un pò a trovarne un altro(usato).

Comunque risolto il problema anche se con emerge -av nvidia-drivers mi installava i 100 e alla fine mi diceva di mascherare i driver superiori ai 97.00.00, così ho fatto ed ora funziona tutto alla perfezione  :Very Happy:  .

grazie

----------

